# Beware of some external HD enclosures (data corruption)



## ceroni (Oct 31, 2009)

Some external hard drive enclosures *SILENTLY* corrupt data.
I have two of these enclosures (Akasa's ENP2SATA and P2NES) and they both present the same problem.
This also applies to some PATA/SATA-to-USB2 adapters using a similar JMicron chip.
More information *here* (make sure to read all the replies - there is NO solution to the bug!).


----------

